# Hand Made Walnut Reloader Handles.



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, nothing like coming on a free site and leeching advertising for your first post! Don't they have rules against this?


----------



## 85TTR (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the onfo.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You want to advertise, go right ahead, but pay for a membership, support the site.

Most sites don't allow "guests" to make money(business or hobby) without paying a membership so they can advertise.

And, yes, I did find a problem with it. I am sure every one that pays to advertise here would too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Savage260 said:


> And, yes, I did find a problem with it. I am sure every one that pays to advertise here would too.


 :beer:

Yup you need to pay to advertise here. Chris Hustad can line the guy up if he wants.


----------

